# non fermented sauerkraut????



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there anyway to make saurkraut without fermenting it for weeks? I thought I saw a recipe a while ago that you shredded the cabbage and packed it straight into the quart jars but I could just be imagining things


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you may be imagining things!

No, I'm kidding...

Sauerkraut IS fermented cabbage, but you can make it right in the jar. Here's a recipe:

Sauerkraut in a Mason Jar - How to Make German Sauerkraut at Home - Homemade Sauerkraut

You don't need to add the juniper berries and other spices if you want just plain sauerkraut. Just cabbage and salt and a little water.

Without fermenting, it isn't sauerkraut. It's just salty cabbage.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I make all my sourkraut straight in a jar, but it will still need to ferment for about 6 weeks. 

What I do: Shred cabbage, and pack in jars (not too loose, not too tight). Put a tablespoon of salt on the top and fill the cabbage with boiling water. Put lids and rings on the jars and tighten slightly. Put in a cool place to ferment. The lids need to be loose because the gas during fermentation needs to be able to escape. Once fermentation is complete, the lids will seal themselves. We have eaten kraut that is over 2 yrs old using this method and it is like eating freshly made kraut.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I use my grandmothers recipe. mix 1 gallon water, 1 cup salt, 1 cup sugar, and 1 cup vinager. pour over shredded cabbage and put on lids


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Jessiesue, how much cabbage? or how many jars does it make? Does it need refridgeration after fermentation? I tried one recipe one time but it said you had to keep refridgerated after it finished fermenting. That to me negates the whole reason for fermenting. I'm looking for ways to preserved food without refridgeration.


----------

